# Setting up network to connect through WAN on router



## Cossack (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

My problem is that I have a D-link DSL-320T adsl modem connected to a Kcorp KLS-6615 router but I can not get access to the internet using Internet Explorer it just tells me that it can't find the web page.

I set up the modem which picked up the internet connection and I was able to access web pages directly through the modem.

I then set up the router through the Wan port and attached it to the modem and it confirmed that there was an internet connection.

When I viewed network connections it also showed that as well as the LAN connection there was now an internet connection and there also appeared to be some activity on the connection which I think was automatic updating.

However if I tried Internet explorer or updating my virus software then zilch.

As both the router and the modem act as DHCP servers I tried turning one off and then the other but could not get any joy.

I then connected the modem into one of the Lan connections on the router. Turned off the DHCP server in the router and hey presto I can once again surf the net.

Everything is fine except I have two problems. 

The first is that the PC network connection is now being given the IP address of the internet connection by the modems DHCP server and if I connect another PC it gets the same IP address and then causes a conflict between the two PCs.

The second is more of a question. If I use the Lan port for the modem instead of the Wan port does this mean that the firewall in the router is being bypassed?


I assume that I have to change some settings in either the router or modem or both to allow me to surf through the Wan connection but having tried all sorts of configurations any help would be grately appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## Cossack (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks but maybe I didin't explain things very well.

This is how I have it set up connected through the Lan with the modem (which is not a router just a ADSL modem with one ethernet connection) set as the DHCP server. The router connected to this has had the DHCP turned off but this means that the PCs all end up with the ISP address ad the local network address and this causes conflicts.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You should NOT be tinkering with the DHCP settings of either device, since the modem is on the WAN side of the router, and you'll need DHCP enabled there to connect to the modem.

If you reset the router to factory defaults and connect it to the modem, my guess is you'll find that it suddenly works properly.


----------



## Cossack (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks again but I have already tried that and I still see an internet connection in the show all connections folder. I can double click on it and it shows me a picture with the gateway in between the computer and the internet and what bytes hve been sent or recived at each location but I can still not get any browser to show me a web page.

Frustrated!!!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Cossack (Aug 15, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CPQ18620821616
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : National Semiconductor Corp. DP83815
/816 10/100 MacPhyter PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-9D-5A-04-B9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.139.132.11
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 August 2007 21:58:02
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 20 August 2007 21:58:02

Above is the result of the tst you suggested. The modems ip Address is 192.168.1.1

Here's hoping


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

Tell us the results.

PING yahoo.com

Tell us the results.


----------



## Cossack (Aug 15, 2007)

Following iare the results

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Audrey>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Audrey>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

About to give up!!!!!


----------

